# Headless Horsemen Ichabod Crane Display Bust!



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

I am a huge Legend of Sleepy Hollow Cartoon fan! This is the carton that made me love Halloween! So I decided to do a Icahnod Crane Resin Bust from the cartoon. Here he is and I hope I did him justice! http://


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, he looks very shocked


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Awesome as always!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeeet


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

That is fantastic! Great rendition. That animation flick and Crane is one of my favorite characters too! Love the silhouette!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Dyad (Sep 29, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very cool! His expression looks awesome.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome work. You should be very proud


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Yup, dang nice work!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

You did it justice! But you ALWAYS nail all of your sculpts. Niiiiiice.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

That is an awesome sculpture. I would be happy with those results.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nicely done!


----------

